# Lightning taking pre orders



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Own your own version of the record setting Lightning, price ?
> http://www.lightningmotorcycle.com/Home.html


It'd also be nice to know what motor they would put in it. Can't have too many EV1 motors laying around.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Own your own version of the record setting Lightning, price ?
> http://www.lightningmotorcycle.com/Home.html


 Link din't work for me.

http://www.lightningmotorcycle.com/ did.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> It'd also be nice to know what motor they would put in it. Can't have too many EV1 motors laying around.


Hi driv,

It is the 2011 race bike with the Remy motor. The 2010 bike used the EV1 motor.

major


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Hi driv,
> 
> It is the 2011 race bike with the Remy motor. The 2010 bike used the EV1 motor.
> 
> major


Thanks Major, though that was an old question and I learned more about it since then.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This vid is better
no noisy caveman bike.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=se7Iv5wDFlg


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Thanks Major, though that was an old question and I learned more about it since then.


Didn't look at the date on your post  Anyway, do you have your deposit down for one


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> *The Lightning, without a doubt, is the fastest motorcycle I’ve ever ridden – gas or electric.*


$38,800.00
http://www.motorcycle.com/manufactu...rcycles-exclusive-first-ride-video-91402.html


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm curious, what will the top speed be with the sprocket it comes with from the factory?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

major said:


> It is the 2011 race bike with the Remy motor. The 2010 bike used the EV1 motor.
> major


this one ?


----------



## cbliss (Jun 28, 2010)

The Remy motor is built up by Lightning and is available for sale in a couple different configurations. Top speed for the bike, as delivered, would be up to the person who purchases it. We know it will do 218, but a more reasonable configuration might be 150. This is really a choice of sprockets and a little programming.


----------

